# refclock



## matcorp (Feb 5, 2009)

When I attempted to start ntpd using a palisade clock I originally got an error "Refclock_newpeer: /dev/palisade1: Invalid".  I determined this error was due to the lack of the refclocks being included in the distribution.
After recompiling I got the error "refclock_open: /dev/palisade1: No such file or directory"
I subsequently recompiled with ntp-4.2.4p6 and I still get the same error.  I can see the refclock_palisade compile take place so I am fairly confident that it is getting loaded.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Feb 12, 2009)

You'd need a Trimble Palisade GPS antenna + driver, which has been replaced by a new product and only windows support:
http://www.trimble.com/timing/acutime-gold-gps-antenna.aspx?dtID=support

The ntp part is the client of that driver and I don't think the original driver exists in the source tree anymore (at least a quick scan through NOTES revealed no palisade or trimble references).


----------

